# Great Dane Lady...



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... I was just reading some articles from the Great Dane Lady. From what I understand the site comes highly recommended. But I just took a look at the raw articles and they would basically just scare everyone away from trying it. And here I thought she advocated a raw diet. There are also articles about how corn is good for dogs  I thought corn was not good :uhoh:


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Im sure Penny & Maggies Mom will chime in here as she references her alot. I have decided to just be permanently confused about dog food. Heck, I dont spend this much time thinking about what I put in my OWN bowl! :doh:

Jodie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From my reading, she is very concerned about a balanced diet and she says if you are going to feed raw,do the research and do it right. She is one that is very concerned about nutritional balance.... esp since she deals with health issues and esp growth related probs in giant breeds, that nutrients be in balance (esp. Ca and phosphorous). She does approve many of the commercial raw, balanced diet. I cannot find any article re: corn...... although I've read elsewhere that corn as a whole is not bad if your dog can digest it...... when it's remnants are used as filler, it has little if no nutritive value. And, yes, she is a very well respected canine nutritionist. Many clubs bring her in to do seminars etc.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Isn't that the truth. I definitely eat things that are not nutritionally beneficial lol!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

In general I think her web site has a lot of good information. She has some sort of relationship with Eagle Pack, which uses corn in some of its formulas. That is probably why she put up articles explaining/defending her recommendation of foods that contain corn.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

katieanddusty said:


> In general I think her web site has a lot of good information. She has some sort of relationship with Eagle Pack, which uses corn in some of its formulas. That is probably why she put up articles explaining/defending her recommendation of foods that contain corn.


She actually did the feed tests for their large/giant breed foods. From what I know, the biggest problem with corn is that many foods have used it as a primary ingredient ( in some form or another) or at least did at one time. It is also the ingredient that has the aflatoxin issues. Personally, I don't want a food with corn, but there are many who don't mind it..... but I'm hoping only as a "way down the list" ingredient.
She does have a ton of really good info, and I found her site really life saving when Cody was so ill. I use many of her ideas..... I do use the oxydrops, and Nzymes. However, I use the dogzymes digestive enhancer from Natures Farmacy for probiotics and food based enzymes ( thanks PG), and find that either the Run Free or Cosequin DS is a better product (IMO) than what she suggests.
She does suggest giving fresh food along with kibble.... either THK or a cooked "stew". I've broadened that for my crew by alternating the Honest Kitchen, canned tripe, pumpkin, yogurt, or a meaty stew.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

From what I've read Corn ,whole and fresh is OK. And that's the experience I 've had. The problem is, in kibble the corn is broken down into constituent parts *corn gluten* being the one to cause concern. It's the protein part used to boost protein in cheaper foods.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*I LOVE THE GREAT DANE LADY !*

AND I LOVE CORN ! 










BUT NOT AS #1 MAIN INGREDIENT FOR MY DOGS !
AND NOT THE GMO (FRANKENSTEIN) CORN 
WHICH IS WHAT MOST COMMERCIAL PET FOOD IS ABOUT

HERE'S THE GREAT DANE LADY ARTICLE ON CORN
http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/the_corn_myth.htm

AND EAGLE PACK ON CORN
http://www.eaglepack.com/Pages/SP_Grains.html


AND THE CORN WIZARD ... THE GOOD & THE BAD
http://www.healthwisepetfood.com/tools/ingredient.asp?stype=txtSearch&SearchStr=CORN&id=11


YOU BE THE JUDGE !


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Corn is demonized with no factual basis. Its no better or worse then other grains and digests fine . 

Any grain can get Aflatoxin.....but I do think because of the sheer volume of corn stored that corn is more prone to develop Afltoxin.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

T&T said:


> *I LOVE THE GREAT DANE LADY !*
> 
> AND I LOVE CORN !
> 
> ...


 
YEA T&T. I knew in my cold fogged head I had read that somewhere but for the life of me couldn't come up with the source or even paraphrase. Thanks for adding those links. They are great explanations.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

I have to chime in here I have been feeding a prey model raw diet for almost 10 years. That means no kibble of any type was given to my dogs. The first time I heard about the raw diet or BARF was back in 1998. I went to a 2 day talk that was given by Dr Ian Billinghurst. He is an Aussie vet and what i learned was awesome. Orginally I was feeding the veggies but that ended up being a lot of hard work and I found out it wasn't needed 

On the article www.greatdanelady.com/articles/feed_program_for_balanced_raw_diet.htm. A raw meat is called a unbalanced diet. The first thing I learned from Dr Billinghurst that that you are going for balance over time. How many people eat a complete and balanced diet each and every day. If we aren't doing it, why is it so necessary for our dogs and cats to have a"Complete and balanced diet" each and every day. 

Just some food for thought

Pat


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My dogs eat better than I do. I switched to a holistic healthier food last spring after hanging out here and feeling guilty. Since switching, my boys have been scratching alot where they never itched eating Nutro NC Lamb and rice. If they don't stop scratching once it freezes, then I'll know it's in the food. I just don't know what I'll switch them to. 
NV has barley, oats and lots of veggies which their old food didn't have. 
It cracks me up that they would be allergic to a healthier supposedly less allergenic food!


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Debles said:


> NV has barley, oats and lots of veggies which their old food didn't have.
> It cracks me up that they would be allergic to a healthier supposedly less allergenic food!


Dogs DON'T need all that grain and carbs. The only time I would feed raw veggies is if my dog was obese. Then I would feed either fresh or frozen green beans. The only way dogs can get any nutrition from veggies is if they are pureed and the cell membranes are broken. Otherwise the green beans will come out almost the same way they went in. 

Have you thought of giving them fish oil. I give both my dogs fish oil in soft gels with their food. Make sure the fish oil has vitamin E along with the oil as the Vit E is needed to break down the fish oil into something the dogs can useMy dogs get a 1000 mg fish oil soft gel once a day. Fish oil has omega 3's . 

Pat


----------

